# في السعودية ( مكينة CNC Router صناعة منزلية )



## روتر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

أقدم لكم مقاطع فيديو لمكينة من تنفيذي ولله الحمد واترك لكم التعليق 

المقطع الأول:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9f_XKbWUkI&feature=related

المقطع الثاني:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7EMyKWMjS8&feature=related

المقطع الثالث:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxmi3B8MIL0&feature=related


ولا انسى ان اشكر المهندس أسامه حسين على تعاونه معي ولتجاوبه لاستشاراتي، واشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى وشكري موصول لكل من عنده عزيمة وأرادة لإثبات وجوده وتشريف امته الاسلاميه.


----------



## نيولا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*هلا روتر*

عمل بصراحه خرافي تشكر عليه والي الامام
علي العموم زرت موقعك علي التيوب وشفت الفلم وارسلت لك رساله الله لايهينك افتحه وخلنا نتواصل 

شكرا

احمد


----------



## fractaledge3 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي فهد
شغل اكثر من رائع و سرعة ايضاً رائعة
اسامة حسين


----------



## روتر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على مرورك اخي نيولا على الموضوع وسوف اقرأ رسالتك وارد عليك بإذن الله

وشكرا لك اخي ابو محمود على اهتمامك والقادم افضل بإذن الله


----------



## روتر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

اقدم لكم حفر لنقش اسلامي 

المقطع الرابع:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSI_1vILQfw


----------



## fractaledge3 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي فهد
بسم الله ماشاء الله شغل اكثر من رائع الله يزيدك من فضله ويبارك لك
اسامة حسين


----------



## مهاجر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي روتر على جهدك وطرح هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

ونشكر الأخ اسامة والأخ احمد على هذا التعاون ... ونشكركم على جهودكم

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## وليد الحديدي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله شيء رائع و سرعة ممتازة بارك الله لك و فيك .
ما نوع الماطورات المستخدمة ستيبر أم سيرفو و كم عزومها ؟


----------



## روتر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

* جزاك الله خير اخي اسامة وكثر من امثالك

* شكرا لك اخي مهاجر ويعطيك العافية على تعاونك

* اخي وليد شكرا لك بالنسبة للمواتير ستيبر وعزمها 1.6 امبير


----------



## وليد الحديدي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز أنا أسأل عن العزم و ليس التيار ، يعني كم نيوتن.متر أو بوحدة أخرى كم واط ؟


----------



## عبدالقادر حساين (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله شيء رائع
اخي الكريم ما هو البرنامج الدي استعملته و كيف ادخلت معلومات الالة فيه اي خطوة البرغي


----------



## روتر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي وليد بالنسبة للمواتير عندي مستعملة من مكائن تصوير كبيرة والمكتوب عليها الفولت والانبير وسيريال للماتور فقط ولكن اللي اعرفه انه كلما زادت شدة التيار ( الامبير) للماتور كلما عزمه زاد اي علاقة طردية وإذا كان فيه طريقة استطيع ان اعرف أو احسب عزم الموتور فيا فياليت تفيديني وتفيد المهتمين في هذا المجال.


----------



## روتر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي عبدالقادر شكرا لك، وأما بالنسبة للبرنامج اللي استخدمته هو Mach3 وبالنسبة لعملية ضبط اعداداته فيمكنك بإنشاء جي كود بسيط وتدخل فيه قيم افتراضيه لابعاد أفتراضيه ومن خلالها تبدأ تضبط خاصية (Steps Per) في قائمة Motor Tuing لحد ما تتوصل للقياس الصحيح للخطوات للاكس المطلوب ومن ثم تبدأ في ضبط ( Velocity) و (Acceleraion)حتى تصل لأعلى عزم للموتور
والجي كود المرفق قد تستفيد منه، فيه الابعاد بالسينتيميتر كالتالي:

X= 10 
Y= 10
Z= 1 
ملاحظة: عدل الوحدة من الانش الى الميليميتر في القائمة (Select NativeUnits)

والكود المرفق احفظه في ملف نصي وافتحه من خلال برنامج Mach3:
اولا حرك المحور (Z) حتى يلامس الراوتر المشغولة وليكن في رأسه قلم مثلا للتحديد على المشغولة وهذا التحديد سيكون النقطة الأولى وهنا المشغولة لابد ان تكون مسطحة، ثم قم بتصفير قيم كل من (X Y Z) من الشاشة الرئيسية للبرنامج . 

ملاحظة: طبعا انا افترض ان اعداد (Port And Pins) عندك مضبوطة.

وشرح الكود كالتالي:

في السطر الأول: سيتحرك (يرتفع) المحور (Z) بمقدار 1 سم
في السطر الثاني: سيتحرك المحور (X) مسافة 10 سم والمحور (Y) ثابت .
في السطر الثالث: ينزل المحور (Z) بمقدار 1 سم حتى يلامس المشغولة وطبعا سيحدد القلم علامة هذه النقطة الثانية، قيس بين النقطتين لابد أن تكون المسافة 10 سم 
في السطر الرابع: سيرتفع المحور (Z) بمقدار 1 سم مره أخرى 
في السطر الخامس: سيثبت المحور (X) ويتحرك المحور (Y) مسافة 10 سم 
في السطر السادس: سينزل المحور (Z) مسافة 1 سم حتى يلامس المشغولة وسيتحدد النقطة الثالثة قيس المسافة بين النقطة الثانية والثالثة لابد أن تكون 10 سم 
في السطر السابع: سيرتفع (Z) مسافة 1 سم
وفي السطر الثامن: سيعود القلم لنقطة الصفر.

بعد ذلك جرب اي ملف جي كود عندك تكون عارف مقاسات المشغولة فيه أو تنفذ شغل جديد وتعمل حساب مقايس المشغولة بالسنتميتر. 
هذا والله أعلم، ومن عنده طريقة أفضل فليشاركنا برأيه، اتمنى اني وفقت في الشرح وأعتذر عن الاطالة ولا تنسوني من دعوة صالحة في ظاهر الغيب. ولكم جزيل الشكر ومنتظر ردودكم.

وهذا هو الكود 

```
G00 Z1    
G00 X10 Y0
G00 Z0
G00 Z1        
G00 X0 Y10
G00 Z0
G00 Z1        
G00 X0 Y0 Z0
```


----------



## fractaledge3 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني
جزاك الله كل خير اخي فهد على تلك المعلومات القيمة و احب ان اشارك في اضافة بعض المعلومات الاخرى

- بالنسبة لحساب الواط فهو حاصل ضرب التيار في الجهد و كما ذكرت لي من قبل انك تستخدم مصدر جهد بقيمة 24 فولت فيكون الناتج
1.6أمبير × 24 فولت = 38.4 واط 
و ذلك لكل ملف من ملفات الموتور و على ذلك اذا ارت ان تزيد من العزم فمن الممكن زيادة الجهد بحد اقصى 25 ضعف الرقم المسجل على الموتور مع تثبيت التيار بحيث لا يتعدى الرقم المسجل على الموتور و يتم التثبيت عن طريق اضافة مقاومات و ذلك بالنسبة للدوائر التي ليس بها تحكم في التيار بوسائل اخرى مثل Chopper Or PWM .

تعليق اخر:
- بالنسبة الى الجي كود الوحدات تكون بالملليمتر بمعنى انه اذا اردت تحريك اي محور بمقدار واحد سم يجب وضع الوحدات بالملليمتر مثل G00 Z10 
- في ضبط برنامج الماخ تكون (Steps Per) عدد النبضات لكل ملليمتر و على ذلك لابد من قسمة الرقم الموجود عندك اخي فهد على عشرة
- من الممكن جعل الرسمة عبارة عن مربع بدل النقاط مع ملاحظة ان حركة التغذية تكون G01 حتى تسير الماكينة عند الرسم بالسرعة المحددة للتغذية F40  و على هذا يكون الجي كود كالتالي

F40
G00 Z5
G00 X0.00 Y0.00
G01 Z0
G01 X0.00 Y100
G01 X100 Y100
G01 X100 Y0.00
G01 X0.00 Y0.00
G00 Z5

و الله يتقبل منا و منكم الصيام و القيام و صالح الاعمال
اخوكم اسامة حسين


----------



## روتر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم آمين الله يجعنا وأياكم من المقبولين ومن عتقائه في هذا الشهر الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة قرب عيد الفطر المبارك

شكرا لك اخي اسامه وشكرا على تصحيحك لحساب الوحدات انا رديت على عجل ونسيت حسابها بالميليميتر وحسبتها بالسنتيميتر عفوا من الجميع على الخطأ واتمنى لكم التوفيق 
أخوكم فهد


----------



## وليد الحديدي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> بالنسبة لحساب الواط فهو حاصل ضرب التيار في الجهد و كما ذكرت لي من قبل انك تستخدم مصدر جهد بقيمة 24 فولت فيكون الناتج
> 1.6أمبير × 24 فولت = 38.4 واط


أخي الكريم بهذه المعادلة أنت تحسب القدرة الداخلة إلى الماطور أما العزم فهو مرتبط بالقدرة الخارجة منه و كما تعلم فإن القدرة الخارجة تساوي حاصل ضرب العزم X السرعة الزاوية . 
ثم أن القدرة الداخلة لا تساوي القدرة الخارجة لأن الكفاءة يستحيل أن تكون 100% (أي كفاءة المحرك بتحويل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية) .
إذاً فليس من الممكن أن نعرف القدرة الخارجة إلا إذا عرفنا علاقتها بالفولتية و التيار ، و هذه العلاقة تعطى على شكل مخططات بيانية من قبل الشركة المصنعة عند شراء المحرك . و بما أننا لا نمتلك هذه المخططات فهناك طريقة أخرى لمعرفة العزم و هي كالتالي :
سنحسب عزم المسك (holding torque) و هو العزم الذي يوقف المحرك عند الفولتية الإسمية (rated voltage) المكتوبة على المحرك و لذلك فهو يسمى أيضاً بالعزم الإسمي (rated torque) . و لحساب ذلك قم بتشغيل المحرك على الفولتية الإسمية و التيار الإسمي بعد أن تربط بكرة على الشفت مثبتة من جهة و مربوطة بجهاز قياس القوة المعروف باستخدام نابض كما في الشكل التالي : 





و عند توقف المحرك سجل القوة التي قرأتها و اضربها في نصف قطر البكرة و ستحصل على عزم المسك .
إعمل نفس الشيء بعد أن تربط الدرايف مع عملية تحديد التيار و احسب العزم الناتج و سيكون هذا هو العزم الذي تحصل عليه بعد زيادة الفولتية و تحديد التيار .
علماً أن هذه الحسابات كلها حسابات statics أما عند التشغيل فستدخل السرعة في حسابنا و سنحتاج إلى مخططات العلاقة بين العزم و السرعة .

و بالمناسبة أخي فإن دوائر الـ Chopper هي نفسها طريقة الـ PWM


----------



## وليد الحديدي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> بالنسبة لحساب الواط فهو حاصل ضرب التيار في الجهد و كما ذكرت لي من قبل انك تستخدم مصدر جهد بقيمة 24 فولت فيكون الناتج
> 1.6أمبير × 24 فولت = 38.4 واط


أخي الكريم بهذه المعادلة أنت تحسب القدرة الداخلة إلى الماطور أما العزم فهو مرتبط بالقدرة الخارجة منه و كما تعلم فإن القدرة الخارجة تساوي حاصل ضرب العزم X السرعة الزاوية . 
ثم أن القدرة الداخلة لا تساوي القدرة الخارجة لأن الكفاءة يستحيل أن تكون 100% (أي كفاءة المحرك بتحويل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية) .
إذاً فليس من الممكن أن نعرف القدرة الخارجة إلا إذا عرفنا علاقتها بالفولتية و التيار ، و هذه العلاقة تعطى على شكل مخططات بيانية من قبل الشركة المصنعة عند شراء المحرك . و بما أننا لا نمتلك هذه المخططات فهناك طريقة أخرى لمعرفة العزم و هي كالتالي :
سنحسب عزم المسك (holding torque) و هو العزم الذي يوقف المحرك عند الفولتية الإسمية (rated voltage) المكتوبة على المحرك و لذلك فهو يسمى أيضاً بالعزم الإسمي (rated torque) . و لحساب ذلك قم بتشغيل المحرك على الفولتية الإسمية و التيار الإسمي بعد أن تربط بكرة على الشفت مثبتة من جهة و مربوطة بجهاز قياس القوة المعروف باستخدام نابض كما في الشكل التالي : 




و عند توقف المحرك سجل القوة التي قرأتها و اضربها في نصف قطر البكرة و ستحصل على عزم المسك .
إعمل نفس الشيء بعد أن تربط الدرايف مع عملية تحديد التيار و احسب العزم الناتج و سيكون هذا هو العزم الذي تحصل عليه بعد زيادة الفولتية و تحديد التيار .
علماً أن هذه الحسابات كلها حسابات statics أما عند التشغيل فستدخل السرعة في حسابنا و سنحتاج إلى مخططات العلاقة بين العزم و السرعة .

و بالمناسبة أخي فإن دوائر الـ Chopper هي نفسها طريقة الـ PWM


----------



## التواتي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

راااائع جدا أخي روتر أنارك الله وزادك من فضله
لكم فكرت في المحاولة لصنع مكنة Cnc وأرجو منك المساعدة في حال بدأت مشروعي الذي لم يولد بعد
كان الله في عونك
أخوك في الله صالح


----------



## fractaledge3 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني
كل عام و انت بخير اخي وليد وشكرا على مشاركاتك الرائعة شرحك في الحقيقة غاية في الوضوح و لكن المشكلة في التطبيق حيث انه في حالة عدم توافر معلومات عن المحرك او توافر ادوات للقياس تصبح المعلومة الاقرب هي حساب القدرة الداخلة الى الموتور كمرجع فقط و ليس كحساب حقيقي.
-بالنسبة ل Chopper Or PWM فقد ذكرت الاثنين لتوضيح المسمى فقط و هو عموماً للتحكم في التيار بشكل غير خطي.
وتحياتي لك و للجميع
اسامة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

و عليك السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته و كل عام و أنت بألف خير أخي أسامة . أتفق معك أخي أن القياس صعب شيئاً ما إلا أنني ذكرت ذلك لتوضيح الفكرة على الأقل .


----------



## روتر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي وليد على الشرح الرائع والشكر موصول لاخي اسامه الذي ايضا افادنا بهذه المعلومات وكتب الله لكم اجر هذا العلم الذي تبذلونه، ولكن اريد ان اطرح نقطه هنا في هذا النقاش وهي ليست اعتراض ولكن مداخلة قد تثري الموضوع. هل معرفة عزم الموتور بدقة سوف تفيدنا بشكل مطلق في تجاربنا المتواضعة والتي لم تصل الى مرحلة الاختبارات العالية والدقيقة والتي قد لا يستفيد منها إلا اهل المصانع وذلك لان هناك انتاج كبير ولذلك هم يختبرون كل صغيره وكبيرة ولكن المهم بالنسبه لنا في تجاربنا ان نوفق في الحصول على موتور يكون اداءة جيد بالنظر على اقل تقدير وأميز ان عزمه جيد وسوف يؤدي لي الغرض الذي اريده، وهذا لا يعني ان نتعلم ونستزيد من معرفة كل دقائق الأمور في هذا المجال ولكم تحياتي .

أخي صالح حياك الله بيننا واشكرك على كلماتك الرائعة وبالنسبة لمشروعك انته اتكل على الله وأبدأ وما تشيل هم أنا وأخواني في هذا المنتدى سنكون بإذن الله عونا لك بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى . 

أخوكم فهد


----------



## fractaledge3 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
فعلأً اخي فهد فهذه المعلومة و ان كانت مهمة و لكنها لا يجب ان توقف الدخول و التجربة في الموضوع فإنه في بعض الاحوال تكون التفاصيل مغرقة و لو تذكر عند بحثنا عن المواتير كان تركيزنا الاكبر على الموتور ذو الامبير الاعلى و هذا في حالة ان وجد مكتوباً و الا بالتالي كنا نبحث عن الحجم الاكبر و كلها مؤشرات عن العزم المتوقع من الموتور.


----------



## روتر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا اخي اسامة هذا ما اردت أن اوضحه ان هناك مؤشرات عديدة كما تفضلت الأمبير وحجم الموتور وصناعته ولكن الأهم في نظري هو تطوير المكينة ككل لتعطينا النتائج المرجوه منها فعلا وحسب امكانيتنا طبعا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

أخوي الكريمين الأخ فهد و الأخ أسامة أوافقكما تماماً من حيث المبدأ بأننا لا داعي لأن نخوض في تفاصيل لا تفيدنا عملياً أو أنها نوع من الترف العلمي النظري ، و لكن هذا لم يكن هدفي عندما سألت و إنما هدفي بحق هو معرفة العزم إن كان موجوداً عندك لأنني أنوي بناء ماكنة جديدة بسرعة جيدة لأن الماكنة الأولى التي بنيتها كانت بطيئة جداً بسبب العزم القليل للمحركات الخطوية التي استخدمتها ، و قد رأيت في الفديو لماكنتك سرعة جيدة فأردت معرفة عزم المحركات لكي أشتري محركات بعزم مشابه لها للحصول على سرعة مقاربة . و أنتم تعلمون أن أسعار المحركات تختلف باختلاف العزوم و ليس من المعقول أن أشتري محركات بعزوم كبيرة جداً من باب الإحتياط بأسعار عالية فالأفضل أن أعرف أقل عزم يحقق لي السرعة المطلوبة و بالتالي أقل سعر . و جزاكما الله خيراً كثيراً .


----------



## روتر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز وليد لكي تصل لهدفك بالنسبة للسرعة لابد ان تراعي عدة اشياء في تصميم للمكينة وليس بعزم الموتور فقط وهذا لا يعني ان عزم الموتور شي ثانوي بل اساسي ولكن ايضاء هناك شئ مهم جدا وهو ماذا سوف تستخدم في تصميمك للمكينة لكي تحرك المحاور وهناك عدة خيارات واكيد انته عارفها ولكن للتذكير فقط هي كالتالي:

1- استخدام مسمار مسنن وهناك فئات كثيره في هذه المسامير فهنالك مسامير يكون القياس بين السنه والتي تليها صغير جدا وهذي متوفرة في سوقنا بكثرة وأسعارها رخيصة ولكن لا تعطي السرعة المطلوبة وحتى لو ركبت مواتير ذات عزم عالي فلن تصل الي مبتغاك بها، ولكن هناك مسامير يكون قياس المسافة بين كل سنة والتي تليها أكبر، فكلما كبرت هذه المسافة كلما زادت سرعة المحور وفي هذة الحالة انت تحتاج الى موتور ذو عزم متوسط لكي تصل لسرعة جيدة وطبعا لا تنسى من تثبيت طرفي المسمار المسنن على رمان مثبت بطرفي المحور طبعا ولابد ان يكون موزون بشك جيد بحيث لا يكون هنالك اهتزاز في المسمار عند دورانه لانه اي اهتزازة سيفقد الموتور عزمه مهما كان عزمه ولكن المشكلة التي قد تواجها عدم توفرهذه المسامير في سوقنا العربي وفي هذه الحالة عندك خيارين لتوفيرها اما عن طريق تفصيلها في مخرطة وليست اي مخرطة لتحصل على الجودة المطلوبة للمسمار أو عن طريق طلبها من الخارج. وكلتا الحالتين مكلفة نوعا ما.

2- استخدام سيور مسننه أو عدادية تكون مرتبطة بالمحور وهذه تحتاج الى بكرات أو ترس للموتور حسب نوع السير المستخدم وأيضا هناك مقاسات من هذه السيور ولكنها بشكل عام تكون سريعة جدا مقارنة بالمسامير بكلا النوعين السابقينذكرهما. ولكن للسيور عيب فهي لا تعطي نتائج جيدة وخاصة مع مكائن الحفر وبالذات في حالة العمق الكبير وهي تصلح لمكائن الليزر والبلازما.

3- استخدام ما يسمونها اهل المخارط الجريدة وهي عبارة عن قطعة ذات سماكة مبسطة ومسننة وتأتي بأطوال مختلفة من معدن وعادة تكون مصنوعة من حديد وتباع جاهزة وأيضا تصنع في المخارط او تصب في قوالب مجهزة لها، وهي تحتاج فقط الى ترس يركب على الموتور مباشرة ويثبت الموتور في المحور المراد تحريكة، وهي نوعا ما مكلفة ولكن هي افضل الطرق السابقة في نظري وتعطي نتائج رائعة في الدقة والسرعة وتماسك المكينة وحتى في الحفر.

وطبعا لا تنسى طريقة تثبيت المحاور هل مثبته على لينير جيد وموزونه بشكل جيد بحيث يكون تحريك المحور باليد قبل ربطه بأي طريقة مما سبق سهلة ومرنه جدا، وايضا لا تنسى الاتجاه الالكتروني في الموضوع فللمتحكم دور كبير في كفاءة أداء الموتور.

واخيرا اعتذر على الاطالة واتمنى لك اخي وليد ان تصل الى أهدافك التي تتمناها واتمنى انا ان ارى قريبا مكينة من صنعك ذات سرعة ودقة عالية.
اخوك فهد


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي فهد فقد أوجزت و كفيت . أما عن ماكنتي المرتقبة فقد هيأت الهيكل تقريباً و سأستخدم Ballscrew و هو ذو كفاءة عالية في نقل الحركة ، و سأستخدم Bushings (لا أدري ماذا تسمونها عندم و لكننا نسميها بوشة في العراق) لتثبيت البرغي من الجهتين . 
أما السلايدات (أو الـ Guides) فسأستخدم linear slides مستطيلة المقطع سأشتري السلايدات و البراغي من الإنترنت لأنها غير متوفرة عندنا


----------



## روتر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اختيارات اخي وليد جيدة اتمنى لك التوفيق وكل عام وانتم بخير وسمعنا الاخبار الحلوة قريبا انشاء الله


----------



## abo_slaim (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ررررررررررررررررررررائع يا روتر بارك الله فيك والى الامام ياشباب لعلنا نساهم في نهظة امتنا 
تصميم ولا اروع 

بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## abo_slaim (30 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني قمت بشرح ظبط المحاور في برنامج الماخ اليكم الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103831.html#post851600


----------



## روتر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ياسلام عليك يابو سالم نورتنا الله ينور عليك واتمنى اسمرارك في المشاركة معنا ولك جزيل الشكر والتوفيق


----------



## روتر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك


----------



## روتر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام عندي اقتراح أود ان اطرحه عليكم وهو ان كل من لديه ماكينة يعرض لنا شغل هذي الماكينة يبين مزاياها وعيوبها وكل منا يسفيد من الآخر وقد تكون بادرة ينفعنا الله بها لكي ننتج مكائن ذات جودة وأداء عالي

وأنا سوف أبدأ وقد أرفقت ملف فيه صورة لأول مكينة صنعتها وهي صغيرة الحجم وبإمكانات بسيطة وفي متناول الجميع صنع مثلها، وصورة أخرى لماكينة أخرى صنعتها أكبر حجما منها قليلا وهي التي أعمل عليها الآن والفيدو لها في المشاركة الأولى لي في هذا الموضوع، وفي القريب انشاء الله سوف ابدأ في صنع مكينة كبيرة بمقاس 250 ملم في 150 ملم تقريبا وسوف أرفق الصور بعد الانتهاء منها بإذن الله.


----------



## ولهان المحبه (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## روتر (11 أكتوبر 2008)

والآن اقدم لكم اخواني مقطع الفيديو الخامس وهو عبارة عن قص لأشكال هندسية على الخشب والصور في المرفقات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n14Mhx7PHhA

أتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## monsboy (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد شكرا جدا على مجهودك الجامد دا بس على فكرة انت عقدتنى من الىىىىىىىىىىىى شفتة دة بس حاجة تشرف
عندى سوال انتا ازاى عرفت توصف البرنامج على الماكينة اللىىىىىىى انت عاملها وازاى بتتحرك ال الarm الىى متثبت علية ال tools يعنى ازاى قدرت تظبط احداثيات الماكينة وازاى واية الموتور الىىىىى يخلى الarm بتعتك تحرك فى كل الاتجاهات كدة................ وبشكرك والىىى الامام دايما


----------



## روتر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي MonsBoy شكرا لك وبالنسبة لضبط الابعاد كما فهمت ارجع للمشاركة رقم 13 ، 14 في نفس الموضوع وستجد الجواب بإذن الله وإذا في اي استفسار آخر لا تترد


----------



## جاليلليو (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع المميز


----------



## روتر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي جاليليو على ردك


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شغل اكثر من رئع اخوكم احمد من مصر


----------



## روتر (26 مايو 2009)

بإذن الله اليوم سوف اطرح مقاطع لأعمال على المكينة الجديدة كما وعدتكم سابقا وآسف على تأخري كل هذه الفترة 

قريباً !!!!


----------



## ابو بشار (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم اخي روتر
اول شيء اقوله لك بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الجميل وادعوا لك بالموفقيه والتقدم نحو الاحسن والافضل
اخي العزيز
انا من المولعين جدا بمثل هذه الاختراعات والذي اطلبه منك هو صوره ثانيه لخلفية المكينه حتى اعرف كيف تم الربط
وانا عندي الان 3 ماطورات مال دش وهي من نوع الخطوي حسب علمي فهل من مساعده منك لشرح لي العمل بالتفصيل كيفية عمل الماكنه وطريقة ربطها بالحاسوب واي البرامج ممكن استعمالها وماشابه ذلك من الامور واكون شاكرا لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

والله حاجه تفرح ياشباب فالي الامام وربنا يسدد خطاكم مع تحياتي وشكرآ:77:


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------



## سمير فرودى (25 مايو 2010)

أخوانى الكرام نأمل منكم تزويدى ببرنامج نيبلان neblan


----------



## سمير فرودى (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (10 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع ومشكور . بارك الله فيك .
ولكن لا تبخل علينا بصور لتفاصيل الماكينة .... مع الشكر


----------

